# Coronado Rust Scat ?



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

used this for the first time last week an so far so good. sags a bit but once you get the hang of it not much of an issue. appears to be a durable, hard, smooth as oil finish... levels out well..sticks to oil with a scuff sand (i tried it on some crown but not sure if i would trust it on some standing trim)......reasonably priced..... can take a shot of water or 2 ......hangs onto the brush when your running a lot of trim.... covers like a champ 2 coats semi over red an DONE ......



thoughts?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

not sure what was going on in the mind of the whoever came up with the name though .........scat??


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

I will consider using these rust inhibiting primers on all of my crown moulding. You can NEVER be to safe!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

high fibre said:


> I will consider using these rust inhibiting primers on all of my crown moulding. You can NEVER be to safe!


 
*RUST SCAT® Semi-Gloss Acrylic Enamel* is an interior-exterior finish for coating primed metal, wood or masonry surfaces. It is water thinned so it poses no fire hazard or objectionable odor. The acrylic resin provides excellent color and gloss retention as well as tenacious adhesion properties. Interior-exterior. *Rust Scat® is* suitable for top-coating tanks, towers, metal buildings, signs, wood trim, furniture, walls, equipment, wherever beauty and maintenance is needed. Not recommended for unprimed wood and metal, immersion service or high corrosion areas. Not to be used as house paint on wood siding


http://www.insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=170


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes,,,,I read and agree! I love it when my trim primer can also be used on towers,,,,its a time saver!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

my local BM pushes this over everything else thats why i gave it a shot


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

high fibre said:


> Yes,,,,I read and agree! I love it when my trim primer can also be used on towers,,,,its a time saver!


 i use ceiling paint in closets :blink:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What did you use it on?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> What did you use it on?


 
doors/base/frames etc etc stairs.. 1 coat cover stain (except for the crown) then 2 coats rust scat


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Not much metal on all that wood...

Not sure why a product pushed as a rust inhibitor would be considered on that stuff?

looks good though!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

like i said they say it can go right over oil finish but im not going there yet but i did try it on the crown an it held..............job i just did had all the trim previouslly done in oil so i primed it prior to finish with cover stain then 1 coat rust scat ......2 coats on the stair unit


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

high fibre said:


> I will consider using these rust inhibiting primers on all of my crown moulding. You can NEVER be to safe!



it's not a primer. it's an enamel finish coat.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Not much metal on all that wood...
> 
> Not sure why a product pushed as a rust inhibitor would be considered on that stuff?


 
yeah i dont get it myself but the BM dealer near me pushes it over everything else including regal


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

The stairs look sweet!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

high fibre said:


> I will consider using these rust inhibiting primers on all of my crown moulding. You can NEVER be to safe!


^You're in good form today! :laughing:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to use a lot of coranado paint then it was bought out by Ben Moore and I really haven"t seen it much since.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Ole34 said:


> *RUST SCAT® Semi-Gloss Acrylic Enamel* is an interior-exterior finish for coating primed metal, wood or masonry surfaces. It is water thinned so it poses no fire hazard or objectionable odor. The acrylic resin provides excellent color and gloss retention as well as tenacious adhesion properties. Interior-exterior. *Rust Scat® is* suitable for top-coating tanks, towers, metal buildings, signs, wood trim, furniture, walls, equipment, wherever beauty and maintenance is needed. Not recommended for unprimed wood and metal, immersion service or high corrosion areas. Not to be used as house paint on wood siding
> 
> 
> http://www.insl-x.com/viewProd.asp?prodID=170


People still use it for int tho


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

It's the same basic thing as SW multi purpose industrial acrylic enamel or whatever it is and Breakthrough you ninnies! More and more paints are going to be more multi-purpose as technology advances. Hell I used Aura interior on a concrete floor and it's held up better then any floor paint I've ever used!

But the "scat" thing? Talk about your 5hitty paint jobs.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

I've read for quite a while that it's a very good product, but I have to think that the crappy name has (and will continue to) hold back sales--at least somewhat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

My first gallon 
Now available in the gennex system of colorants


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Been using for years, it goes over oil, I thin it when coating larger sq ft, has a candy smell to it.

I wouldn't trade it for advance but its a good product to keep in the van at all times


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

matt19422 said:


> Been using for years, it goes over oil, I thin it when coating larger sq ft, has a candy smell to it.
> 
> I wouldn't trade it for advance but its a good product to keep in the van at all times


How many hours do you wait till re coating


----------

